# Most forgiving/highest MOI driver on the Market today?



## TeeHead (Jul 5, 2016)

Can't find another Nike Black Machspeed Square, the head on mine is dented. Have bought/played a Nike VRS, Cobra FlyZ. Tried others at demo days. Still can't find one as forgiving/solid 
as the Nike Square even with the head dinged up.... Want a big face/high MOI. And can't seem to find real data, just opinions

Suggestions?

PS: Put shaft from Nike Black in Cobra, no improvement in Cobra.

6 HdcpInd, 240 Carry, Play tite course, need control, not yards


----------

